# [SOLVED] Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig



## dmbutler1

My laptop (Sony running Windows XP) stopped connecting to my wireless network all of a sudden. I have done everything including http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=257. System restore did nothing to help. The router has been reset, etc. but my OTHER laptop is able to connect to this network (comcast cable is the internet provider). So it is obviously something in THIS one laptop that is messed up. When I click view wireless network connections in the area, NO networks are displayed. The drivers and the network adaptor are all "working properly". ipconfig says that "no operation can be performed while it has its media disconnected". Status shows NO IP address, no subnet mask and no default gateway and a big red X through the icon on my laptop's system tray. So what does that mean and why did it suddenly happen? I don't get why it worked yesterday and today it doesn't. The ONLY change I have made recently is I bought a new 5.8 gigahertz wireless telephone I got a week ago and everything has been fine. The problem with the connection just began today. I DO have a modem for my telephone service through comcast cable which is also connected to my desktop pc. My router is a Linksys WRK-54G but it seems to be working fine. I have a windows vista upgrade...would that fix the problem? I don't know how to uninstall and re-install the network adaptor. Thanks so much.

Donna


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## dmbutler1

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Thank you...it turns out that it is a much simpler problem. The WLAN switch was turned off somehow by accident. It is on the front of the laptop beneath the card reader drive. Works like a charm, now.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Skudos

Johnwill, *THANK YOU*. 

I have been looking to fix this problem on a laptop behind a Netgear entry-level wireless modem since roughly the time this thread was created, and I've only just got around to it... well, there are other PC's, the AV, adware etc scans all came back clean, I figured it was either something so fiendishly clever I could never protect against it, or a botched hijack attempt, and decided to see how it played out.

Two command lines in DOS, that's how. I know, I really should reinstall XP and upgrade everything just to be sure, but the number of "Now you must download/alter/reinstall this, or all the unicorns will die" type fixes I've seen - on legitimate help forums, mind you - that just didn't address the basics, well, it doesn't bear thinking about. 

So thankyou, Johnwill, wherever you are, whatever you're doing, thankyou; I registered here to do just (and only) that. 

Did I say it already? Thankyou. Genius. 

To anyone else reading this thread with a similar problem: whether you can connect to your network or not, or if, like me, you could see the router in your browser but not connect to the internet through the same method, try this. It's painless, requires a single reboot, and has got to be worth a shot before going through reinstallation of Windows. 

Thankyou!


----------



## johnwill

Glad it helped you out. :grin:


----------



## sandy-dee

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

The 2 steps in DOS worked for me, too! After a week of frustration, while traveling and unable to connect, I'm very happy!  Thank you!


----------



## ed.camino

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


*Thank you* johnwill, I realize now the post was somewhat rambling.

In the middle of the post I stated 
"Took it to the house and hard connected, worked fine. Noticed the wireless icon showed connectivity, and did that, but would drop at 10-15' from router." 

So yes it connected properly with a wired connection, and connected via wireless as well in very close proximity to the Linksys WRT54g.
However I was still experiencing delays after the change to the Intel 2200BG, and reseting the TCP/IP stack and WINSOCK entries as you suggested in the original thread.

I'm thinking I didnt execute the reboot properly, because at boot up this morning it connected right away. I have rebooted several times today and operation appears normal.

So again, thank you, your solution was on target and ended my frustration.


----------



## walker1200

Hello, 
I'm having a similar problem to the one described above. I can no longer see any wireless networks on my laptop (Dell 1545, vista). This happened all of a sudden yesterday. When I run IPconfig, I see that the wireless lan says "media disconnected," and I can't release or renew the IP address. Other laptops can connect to my wireless router. Is there a seperate TCP/IP stack repair option for Vista?

Any help is appreciated.
-Kerry


----------



## johnwill

Yes, there is a different repair for Vista.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## walker1200

Johnwill, 
Thank you very much for the quick reply. I ran the command and rebooted, and my wireless is functioning again. Your help is very much appreciated!
-K


----------



## johnwill

You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## walker1200

JohnWill, 
My issue has returned, unfortunately. I've run the specified commands again, but now I get the error below. Any ideas?
Thanks.
-K


"Reseting Echo Request, Failed.
Access is denied.
There's no user specified settings to be reset."


----------



## johnwill

Have you removed all the stored wireless profiles and searched for the network again? You should be prompted for the encryption key.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and post a screen shot of the main screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Stephen_C

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


Hi.

I tried this option, but my command prompt said "netsh is not recognised as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file". I am typing it out exactly as is in the quote, so am I supposed to get rid of the spaces?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## johnwill

If you have SP1 or earlier, those commands won't work.


----------



## Stephen_C

Oh, okay. That must be what it is. Do you know an alternative command I could try?


----------



## johnwill

Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP


----------



## walker1200

Hey JohnWill, 
I downloaded the software but get no wireless networks in the area. I know the signal is still working because my tenant has no problems. I'll upload the screens.
-K


----------



## johnwill

Does a wired connection work? From that display, it doesn't appear any wireless hardware is recognized on that machine.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## walker1200

Hey JohnWill, 
Yes a wired connection works. It does seem as if my wireless card isn't recognizing any wireless signals. Here is the information you requested in screenshots. Thanks again for your time.
-K


----------



## johnwill

Have you made SURE the wireless adapter is enabled? It's either a small switch on the side of the machine or a function key sequence.


----------



## walker1200

Hey JohnWill, 
I don't have a physical switch, but I did find a key that ended up doing the trick. I guess this is bound to happen when the cat feels its necessary to walk all over my laptop. =]
Thanks again.
-K


----------



## johnwill

Glad you figured it out. I've been there with the cats and the keyboard! :grin:


----------



## gtcurley

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

I had the same problem and this fixed it immediately.


----------



## Ratmowe

Hi John

I am having the same issue as previously posted however i am unable to connect to wire aswell.

I have tried typing the commands that you reccomend but no luck so far. I have posted a screenshot of the the commands i have entered as it appears that the ipv4 command is not working. 

Any ideas?


----------



## joshikapil23

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


Absolutely awesome...! Genius.!


----------



## wreckdiver

I have the same issue (media disconnected), the wireless used to work and now all of a sudden it doesn't. In trying to fix it myself, I re-installed the operating system, which I believe sent me back to service pack 1. I have tried to download service pack 1a, service pack 2, and service pack 3 to no avail. When I type in netsh winsock reset catalog, it says "The following command was not found: winsock reset catalog".

Please help, thanks.


----------



## 2xg

I have created a Thread for you here.


wreckdiver said:


> I have the same issue (media disconnected), the wireless used to work and now all of a sudden it doesn't. In trying to fix it myself, I re-installed the operating system, which I believe sent me back to service pack 1. I have tried to download service pack 1a, service pack 2, and service pack 3 to no avail. When I type in netsh winsock reset catalog, it says "The following command was not found: winsock reset catalog".
> 
> Please help, thanks.


----------

